# DUNES SOUTH, SOUTH NAGS HEAD, OUTER BANKS 3BR Sept 19-26 $700



## Egret1986 (Aug 5, 2015)

http://dunesouth.com/the resort


Dunes South
Three Bedroom, Two Bath, Sleeps 8

Unit is steps to the private beach access.

Beach and water views.

Contact me at email timesharevacations@cox.net

I have recent pics if interested.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Available now!*

Great time to visit the Outer Banks.  Only a few steps to the private beach access.  

If you fish, the pier is within walking distance!


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Surfing competitions all week! Just up the road at Jennette's Pier!*

Sunday, Sept. 20, to Saturday, Sept. 26, all day — Eastern Championships Eastern Surfing Association

http://www.surfesa.org/competition/easterns/


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 26, 2015)

*I can't ever get enough of Jockey's Ridge! The Tallest Natural Sand Dune System on EC*

JOCKEY'S RIDGE is the tallest natural sand dune system in the Eastern United States. Located in Nags Head, it is one of the most significant landmarks on the Outer Banks, North Carolina. Always changing, always beautiful… the Friends of Jockey's Ridge State Park invite you to visit and explore.

This large 3BR Duplex Cottage is still available.  If you want to see recent pics, email me.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Bluegrass Festival on Roanoke Island during week 9/23-9/25*

http://www.bluegrassfestivalguide.com/outer-banks-nc.htm

Short drive from Nags Head where unit is located.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Like to fish?   Perfect location and time of year!!!!*

GREAT FISHING ON THE OBX DURING SEPTEMBER!

Short walk to the Outer Banks Fishing Pier!

Two miles to Jennette's Fishing Pier

Short drive to the Nags Head Fishing Pier

Close to Oregon Inlet for Fishing Charters


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 4, 2015)

*No longer available.*

No longer available.


----------

